# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cila stinë ju pëlqen?!

## s0ni

Cila stine ju pelqen me shume dhe pse?
Mua me pelqen vjeshta sepse nuk eshte as shume vape dhe as shume ftohte.  Fresket sic duhet.  
Kur vjen dimri kam deshire per veren, dhe kur vjen vera dua dimrin.  Keshtu vete puna ime gjithe vitin rreth e qark.  Te ishin stinat te gjitha vjeshta s'do kisha problem fare.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

stinet te gjitha ane te vcantat e veta .....
ama vjeshten e kam timen......

----------


## KACAKU

Vera,sepse jane edhe te fameshmet: "Pushimet Verore"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## San_Valentino

mua te them te drejten qe ti pershtatemi dhe ambejntit me pelqen ne shqiperi me shume vera pasi ka me shume gjalleri,me shume jete per mos te permendur dhe vet faktin qe mezi e pres pasi e kam dhe shume dobesi detin dhe mbremjet e veres qe nga perendimi i diellit deri ne oret e vona te nates rreth tij.

----------


## elda

Mua me pelqen me shume stina e veres sepse çdo gje eshte me e gjalle .

----------


## Henri

Une ngordh per dimrin. Vera me ben te plogesht dhe pertace, i ftohti e thellimi i dimrit me skuqin mollezat e me bejen gjakun te me zieje.

----------


## ari32

Te gjitha me pelqejne,por do vecoja dimrin me pelqen dhe sidomos kur bie shi,dhe pranvera ditet kur hapen trendafilat.

----------


## syembla

stina me e bukur eshte pranvera sepse gjithcka fillon te ringjallet.
vjeshta eshte me pak e bukur sepse eshte nje stine e pushtuar nga heshtja...sikur te ve ne gjume...

----------


## BlondiE_18

vera sepse eshte plazhi i famshem :perqeshje:

----------


## Vjosa

dhe mua me pelqen vera se eshte stina me e argetueshme, por dhe pranvera me pelqen se bashke me te na sjell dhe DASHURIN!!
bjondja

----------


## Mina

Pranvera eshte stina ime! Cdo gje lulezon dhe gjallerohet! Ne kete stine del nga letargjia e dimrit!

----------


## florjola

Edhe per mua eshte Pranvera stina e preferuar se eshte shume bukur kur celin pemet e te gjitha.

bye.

----------


## Noerti

Mua me pelqen Verra sepse atehere ka me gjalleri pak me shum clodhje plazhi dhe shum te tjera.Ne ver behet nami neper Disko dhe Klube. Pra vera esht stina me e bukur per mua se kalon dita me shpejt dhe nata me bukur!!!

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Prototype

'The summer is creazy a a la la la laaaaaaaaa "

shkurt fare mua me pelqen vera e nxehte : )

----------


## Prototype

> _Postuar më parë nga lulja_e_dimrit_ 
> *DIMRI gjithmone DIMRI dhe vetem DIMRI*


ha haaaaaaaaaaaa ska nevoje per koment e thote vet emri  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Laura78

mua me pelqen vera me shum

----------


## AlbaneZ

Me pelqen Pranvera sepse ka gjalleri dhe lulet i pelqej shume,por edhe dimri eshte i bukur pasi me jep mundesine te bej ski qe i kam shume qef  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

Pranvera ,se Te Kujton Se Kur Gjithcka Eshte Duke I Ardhur Fundi Mund Te Rilind Perseri Sic Celin Lulet Etj Etj

----------


## XX22

te gjitha stinet/

----------

